# Hello from South Carolina!



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am happy I have finally decided to join the forum. I am pretty new to mice and mouse breeding, but so far I am having the best of luck! This website forum has been almost my sole source of information for all the questions I have come up with.

I am eager to post some pictures of my mice, because I am not entirely sure what they are, especially the dad - I cannot find a picture of a mouse quite like him. The dad is grey in color (possibly chinchilla?) and he has a very wide face and thick tale. The mom is much smaller than the dad and is all black except for a white stripe going up her face.

9 babies were born about 13 days ago, and all 9 appear very healthy to me. I have been handling them daily and they all seem to recognize my voice, as I like to talk to them - silly, I know!

2 of the babies are absolutely gorgeous in my opinion, they have coats that are similar to a tortoise-shell cat. All sorts of colors .. A couple have shiny (satin?) coats. Another appears to be all tan? I will just have to post pictures.

I am really enjoying my little mouse family, and I am looking forward to doing so for some time to come.

A bit about me: I am currently 23, I work from my home. I have a computer / electronics repair business of sorts . . I also enjoy photography, my cars, driving, drawing comics, music .. a bit of anything really. Any other active mouse lovers in South Carolina?

Thanks!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin, welcome to the forum. : ) Cool to here about your mice, multicolors could be quite a few things, can't wait for pictures!


----------



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

Quick preview photo here of the mister and the misses. Grey with the wide face is the mister and the black and white is the misses. I am going to post more in the Current Mice forum.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB 

Lovely, healthy looking mice you have there


----------



## Cody7489 (May 1, 2012)

Hi! I am new here also. Love, love love the babies  I am in western NC.. about how far into SC are you?


----------



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

I am almost at the other end from NC. I live in the Aiken area.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

so nice to see some east coasters like myself!! welcome!!!!


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello and Welcome. :mrgreen:


----------



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

Thank you all! Babies are doing great, they are all over the cage now exploring, and nibbling at solid foods. So thrilled!


----------

